# silica sand



## liz (Jan 28, 2006)

can I use a silica sand over top of my eco complete? I saw it at the local hardware store - cheap! and I like the look of it. Is there anything special that I would need to know before I put this product in my tank (if I can use it).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

You can use silica sand in your aquarium. People do use it as a substrate either alone or in conjunction with other substrates like laterite or Flourite.

If you mix the silica sand with your Eco be warned that the sand will eventually make it's way under the Eco. Anytime you mix different size substrates, the smaller particles will eventually make their way to the bottom.

If it were me, I would remove the Eco and sell it to someone then use that money to buy some silica sand! Then you wouldn't have to worry about the sand settling underneath the Eco


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

Use caution if you clean with a gravel vacuum. I've turned my head for a second to talk to my husband...got just a little too close...and slurp! It gets sucked up very easily!


----------

